# Vietnamese Blue with problem



## froggyjacob (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, new to this, so not sure if the photo I have posted will come up.
Have had a Vietnamese Blue Gliding Frog for over a year with no problems, but yesterday found a very odd looking lesion/injury/protruding object in his side.
Have no clue what it is, have made many calls to local vets, none of which claim to know anything about tree frogs and are unable to help!!
Has anyone seen anything like this before? Would hate to think the little chap is suffering, but have no clue what to do.
Any help appreciated!!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Just keep ringing more and more vets, I don't honestly think anyone on here can diagnose that!

It looks in a bad way though, treatment is a must.


----------



## froggyjacob (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally managed to track down a vet willing to see him, and (eventually) she pulled out a piece of coconut husk an inch long!!! Vet thinks he ingested it and it has worked it own way out.
Had only used this substrate as an emergency because I couldnt find the one I usually use and it said on the packet it was suitable; won't be using it again!!
Poor chap looks very sorry for himself, and has a nasty hole in his side.
Hoping that a weeks antibiotic treatment will sort him out, and the shock of this morning doesnt finish him off.
If anyone in the Peterborough area needs a reptile vet, I know a good one now!
Thanks to those that tried to help.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thats a nasty injury glad he is alright now . he also looks very skinny correct me if i am wrong .


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

rhys s said:


> thats a nasty injury glad he is alright now . he also looks very skinny correct me if i am wrong .


If he's digested coco husk an inch long, he wouldn't be able to eat. If the anti biotics sort him, he'll soon fatten up again


----------



## froggyjacob (Jun 30, 2010)

He has always been on the skinny side, but the stress of the last few days has made him more so. Hopefully now he'll pick up a bit and put a bit of weight on. He's looking better already, I have to say.


----------

